# MS-DOS Virus Archive



## Luglige (Jun 3, 2016)

MS-DOS Virus Archive​
This is the official MS-DOS Virus Archive. We collect DOS Virus's from the olden days to 
show that we care about our past pain in the butts! If you have a virus stored and you want to share please follow the instructions down below:

Instructions:
-0* Please zip the file using the RAR format
-1* Password protect the file using the password: "infected" do not do ANY OTHER PASSWORD or it will *NOT* be accepted! 
-2* Please format the post like so:
-3* Add the VirusTotal from this site
-4* Add the download link in plaintext! Do not link sites like this.
P.S: Although these are all old PLEASE DOWNLOAD AT YOUR OWN RISK
OUR OFFICIAL DOS VIRUS COLLECTION IS LOCATED HERE:
https://mega.nz/#F!eVdUQb6D!K_QT40RjmSLfMfqnPKHgDg


> Name: Virus.DOS.Name
> Date: (If Known)
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal (Optional but will get better cred you know to see the specs )
> Download: example.org


good place to start:


> https://archive.org/details/malwaremuseum?sort=-publicdate
> http://vxheaven.org/vl.php?dir=Virus.DOS
> 
> See them in action:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLi_KYBWS_E71y2SCiuFPLkvBsIO7fDw8d


DOS Virus's:


Spoiler: DOS Virus's






Spoiler: A



A





Spoiler: B



B





Spoiler: C






> Name: Virus.DOS.CASINO
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...





> Name: Virus.DOS.COFFSHOP
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...





> Name: Virus.DOS.Crash
> Date: (If Known)
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> Download: https://mega.nz/#!mA9WHJgb!r83p5V69UGa2Bv--jF6kRlbWGXwod-bE2jRCN4oreW8








Spoiler: D



D





Spoiler: E



E





Spoiler: F



F





Spoiler: G



G





Spoiler: H






> Name: Virus.DOS.HYNM
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: I



I





Spoiler: J



J





Spoiler: K



K





Spoiler: L






> Name: Virus.DOS.LSD
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: M






> Name: Virus.DOS.Marine
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...





> Name: Virus.DOS.MTZ
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: N






> Name: Virus.DOS.Nameless
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: O



O





Spoiler: P






> Name: Virus.DOS.PYRAMID
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: Q






> Name: Virus.DOS.Q FRODO
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: R



R





Spoiler: S






> Name: Virus.DOS.SKYNET
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: T



T





Spoiler: U



U





Spoiler: V






> Name: Virus.DOS.Virdem
> Date: Unknown
> Password: infected
> VirusTotal
> ...








Spoiler: W






> Name: Virus.DOS.Walker
> Date: Unknown
> Password:"infected"
> VirusTotal (This is not needed because it's destructive capabilities are gone but here)
> ...








Spoiler: X



X





Spoiler: Y



Y





Spoiler: Z






> Name: Virus.DOS.ZHU
> Date: Unknown
> Password:"infected"
> VirusTotal (This is not needed because it's destructive capabilities are gone but here)
> ...





[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Luglige (Jun 3, 2016)

What's Added:



Spoiler: Updates






Spoiler: Update 1 (6/3/2016)



Added Virus.DOS.ZHU
Added Virus.DOS.Walker
Added Virus.DOS.LSD
Added Virus.DOS.MTZ
Added Virus.DOS.Crash
Added Virus.DOS.COFFSHOP
Added Virus.DOS.SKYNET
Added Virus.DOS.PYRAMID
Added Virus.DOS.Q FRODO





Spoiler: Update 2 (6/4/2016)



Added Virus.DOS.HYMN
Added Virus.DOS.CASINO
Added Virus.DOS.Virdem
Added Virus.DOS.Marine
Added Virus.DOS.Nameless


----------



## Luglige (Jun 3, 2016)

USER SUBMITTED VIRUS'S:


Spoiler: User Submitted Virus's






Spoiler: A



A





Spoiler: B



B





Spoiler: C



C





Spoiler: D



D





Spoiler: E



E





Spoiler: F



F





Spoiler: G



G





Spoiler: H



H





Spoiler: I



I





Spoiler: G



J





Spoiler: K



K





Spoiler: L



L





Spoiler: M



M





Spoiler: N



N





Spoiler: O



O





Spoiler: P



P





Spoiler: Q



Q





Spoiler: R



R





Spoiler: S



S





Spoiler: T



T





Spoiler: U



U





Spoiler: V



V





Spoiler: W



W





Spoiler: X



X





Spoiler: Y



Y





Spoiler: Z



Z





What Is This?
This is where I link to user submitted DOS virus's. Please download these at your own risk as I do not monitor them. I will not link to ANY virus's if they do not meet the criteria as stated above. 

How Do I Get My Virus In The Above Section?
To get in the above section (The Main DOS Virus Section) You must have more than three likes on your post or a moderator of this thread will put your virus on the main downloads.

If I Download These Will My Computer Break?
Maybe. Be Cautious. These may be old but can still cause damage.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 3, 2016)

Your J sections say G for some reason, until you click show.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 3, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> Your J sections say G for some reason, until you click show.


Fixed


----------



## Luglige (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh yah one more thing. If you user submit you need to add a source ex. "Source: example.org"


----------



## Joom (Jun 4, 2016)

Although it'd be rather tedious to do, a description of each sample would be nice.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 4, 2016)

Joom said:


> Although it'd be rather tedious to do, a description of each sample would be nice.


Hm, Good Idea. It will be tedious as you said. But remember you have this playlist with every virus you can imagine. Just get the "Find..." option and type your virus and see it in action


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 20, 2016)

DOS viruses have a pretty creepy vibe about them. They just don't make 'em like they used to. Imagine buying a bootleg floppy of some popular game and one day you boot up your pc to some ominous message, and all your shit is gone.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> DOS viruses have a pretty creepy vibe about them. They just don't make 'em like they used to. Imagine buying a bootleg floppy of some popular game and one day you boot up your pc to some ominous message, and all your shit is gone.


That's why I love 'em. Today they're to fancy.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> That's why I love 'em. Today they're to fancy.


Today they're all about money. Whatever happened to having some fun with someone else's misfortune?


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Today they're all about money. Whatever happened to having some fun with someone else's misfortune?


Take a look at some RAT features. Things like DarkComet have TTS, CD drive spam, desktop wallpaper changing, etc.


----------



## BDMCGaming (Mar 14, 2022)

The link is dead.


----------

